# Frost



## mitch (3. Dez. 2016)

heute morgen war einfach alles mit Eiskristallen überzogen - Winter halt


----------



## samorai (3. Dez. 2016)

Mitch, du bist ja auf allen Kanälen present.
Na wenigstens einer der die "Fahne im Wind" hält.


----------



## troll20 (3. Dez. 2016)

Na das sind doch gleich wieder Bilder für den Winter Bilder Wettbewerb.

Im übrigen muss der Herbst noch bewertet werden


----------



## samorai (3. Dez. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Winter Bilder Wettbewerb.


René, der war doch schon!


----------



## troll20 (3. Dez. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> René, der war doch schon!


Neeeeeee
*Meine schönsten Herbstfotos 2016*
Motto: Der Herbst am Teich, im Garten oder wo auch immer Du meinst den Herbst am besten mit...
 Offen für neue Fotos: Nein
 Einsendeschluss: abgeschlossen
 Fotos: 26
 Bewertung startet: Ja
 Bewertung endet: 31. Dez. 2016
Und jetzt sollte eigentlich wieder der Winter kommen, wo der nun wieder von den Admins versteckt wurde


----------



## samorai (3. Dez. 2016)

Du hast recht René, die Wettbewerbe wiederholen sich.


----------



## troll20 (3. Dez. 2016)

Aber zum Glück nicht die Bilder


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Dez. 2016)

Der Frost kam von Ober- nach Unterfranken!

Heute morgen sah es so aus.   -7,8°C


----------



## jolantha (4. Dez. 2016)

Ich glaube, von mir gibts da keine Bilder !! Bei dem Wetter geh ich nicht raus


----------



## mitch (4. Dez. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter geh ich nicht raus


wo es doch so herrlich ist mit dem blauen Himmel


----------



## Geisy (4. Dez. 2016)

Von gestern Abend


----------



## laolamia (4. Dez. 2016)

weckt mich im märz .....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Dez. 2016)

laolamia schrieb:


> weckt mich im märz .....



Hi Marco,

ich würde auch lieber Winterschlaf machen (wär für Bären ja auch artgerecht)

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (5. Dez. 2016)

Und für Knochlauchkröten. 

Ich hatte gestern ein paar Bilder mit dem Handy und der Kamera gemacht. 
Upload vom Handy ist einfacher, daher ein paar vom Handy :
    

P.S.Der neue Wettbewerb kommt. Hab schon mit dem Herrn Techniker gesprochen....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Dez. 2016)

Hi Annette,

Freitag früh -4 Grad, Samstag früh -7 Grad, Sonntag früh -8 Grad, heut früh -8 Grad (und sind jetzt auch schon wieder -5 Grad)

(der November war in Deutschland einer der 3 kältesten seit Wetteraufzeichnung auch wenn sonst der Herbst warm war)


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Dez. 2016)

Kann mich nicht entscheiden was mir besser gefällt.


----------



## Rhabarber (10. Dez. 2016)

Das dritte ist für mich am schönsten!  Man sieht die Sonne im Hintergrund und ahnt die Weite, wird aber nicht von Gebäuden (Bild 5) abgelenkt.


----------



## troll20 (10. Dez. 2016)

Ganz ehrlich
mir gefallen die mit mehr grün viel besser und dieses Eis überhaupt nicht.
Aber sonst würde ich Sagen Bild 5 ein klein wenig tiefer gehalten  oder oben abschneiden


----------



## Rhabarber (10. Dez. 2016)

Oben abschneiden!


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Dez. 2016)

Naja, habe jetzt zwei andere in die Winterauswahl gestellt....vielleicht sollte ich die löschen und Bild 5 geschnitten rein bringen.


----------



## mitch (31. Dez. 2016)

und weiterhin recht frostig


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Dez. 2016)

Das Bild mit Schloß und Riegel hat was, echt spitze.


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Jan. 2017)

Mein erster Morgenspaziergang 2017

bei minus 6°C und Ostwind gefühlt - 15°C, mir sind beim Fotografieren fast die Finger abgefallen.


----------



## Digicat (3. Jan. 2017)

Kurz vor Weihnachten hat es so ausgesehen ...

  
Aus dem Küchenfenster ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Jan. 2019)

Moin zusammen,
der Frost ist auch in der Lüneburger Heide angekommen.
Am Sonntag, 20.01.2019... sind mir diese Aufnahmen nachmittags geglückt


----------



## Skadi (24. Jan. 2019)

... zum Thema "Frost " hätte ich auch ein paar Bilder ...


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Jan. 2019)

Klasse Bilder, Eva-Maria und Skadi ! Aus der warmen Stube heraus macht's doch auch ein wenig Spaß, sich raubereifte Pflanzen anzuschauen. Bei uns sind's schon wieder -3°C (es ist warm geworden ...), und der raureif ist schon wieder weg. Anfang der Woche war's noch schön.


----------

